# Juicy Joes opening Shop - Sat 28th



## ShaneW (26/5/16)

Join us this weekend for the Grand Launch of our long awaited shop!!!

Saturday the 28th May - 9am till late
34 Door De Kraal, Kenridge (one block from Tygervalley mall)

Awesome specials and prizes on the day...

Join us and meet some fellow vapers, its going to be EPIC

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 16


----------



## Andre (26/5/16)

Awesome. All the best, @ShaneW

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (26/5/16)

Andre said:


> Awesome. All the best, @ShaneW



Thanks Andre, been a long time coming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BubiSparks (26/5/16)

Great Stuff @ShaneW !!! I'm just up the road from you. See you Saturday and CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/5/16)

Oh wow, that is MARVELLOUS @ShaneW
Awesome !
Wish i was there i would have joined in a flash

All the best for the opening and wishing you guys lots of success going forward

Will certainly try visit when i am in CT next

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (26/5/16)

BubiSparks said:


> Great Stuff @ShaneW !!! I'm just up the road from you. See you Saturday and CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!



Awesome, see you then 



Silver said:


> Oh wow, that is MARVELLOUS @ShaneW
> Awesome !
> Wish i was there i would have joined in a flash
> 
> ...



Thanks @Silver look forward to your visit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (26/5/16)

ShaneW said:


> View attachment 55648
> 
> 
> Join us this weekend for the Grand Launch of our long awaited shop!!!
> ...



Booyaa!! Awesome, will definitely see you on Saturday, a quick drive from Paarl.


----------



## Silver (27/5/16)

ShaneW said:


> Awesome, see you then
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @Silver look forward to your visit



@ShaneW , please take a pic for us and post it here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (27/5/16)

Nice! Good Luck on this venture bud. If I don't get a gap to pop around tomorrow, I will definitely do so next weekend!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Keyaam (27/5/16)

Just my luck im that side tomorrow. Will definately pop in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WernerK (27/5/16)

Fantastic!! been waiting for a awesome juice store in the northern suburbs! Good luck for the future i will be sure to make a turn

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (27/5/16)

Great stuff man congrats and wish u all the best!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Migs (27/5/16)

I so need to come and pop in, will there be samples I can test on the dripper?


----------



## ShaneW (27/5/16)

Migs said:


> I so need to come and pop in, will there be samples I can test on the dripper?



Yes there most definitely is


----------



## ShaneW (27/5/16)

Its been a long day but we are finally ready...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Migs (27/5/16)

oh noes, why did you send that picture, do you have a basement I can rent???


----------



## Jakey (28/5/16)

Really cool @ShaneW. I remember my first order of international juices being through you. I was a bit scared to fork out more for an international juice than I usually paid for a bottle of local liquid. So phoned you after hours. You spoke to me for 15 minutes patiently giving me advice. Glad to see that youe efforts have translated into success. All the best

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/5/16)

Awesome news @ShaneW, the shop looks great! Enjoy opening day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## E.T. (28/5/16)

Got my self some DDD and nostalgia at the store opening and won a creamy clouds lemon biscuits. Shane the shops look great, would have liked to stay an chill there a bit longer but wifey had other plans, all the best with the shop!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Va-poor (28/5/16)

Thanks Shane!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Migs (29/5/16)

Thanks Shane, great finally meeting you, loving the juices.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Migheil (30/5/16)

Wow, looks great @ShaneW did not know about the shop launch only saw today, but looks good

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (30/5/16)

Thanks Everyone

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Modulas (10/6/16)

Your shop is within walking distance of my workplace.
Visited you guys for the 1st time on Monday (juice of the week FTW!) and I will definitely be back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WernerK (10/6/16)

What is the shop opening times and days? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (10/6/16)

WernerK said:


> What is the shop opening times and days?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Mon-Fri 9am-8pm
Sat 9am-3pm
Sun 10am-2pm

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## WernerK (10/6/16)

ShaneW said:


> Mon-Fri 9am-8pm
> Sat 9am-3pm
> Sun 10am-2pm


Thanks. Do you know when you might have Mr hardwicks blueberry smackeroons in stock? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneW (10/6/16)

WernerK said:


> Thanks. Do you know when you might have Mr hardwicks blueberry smackeroons in stock?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Hopefully soon, I have ordered


----------



## WernerK (10/6/16)

ShaneW said:


> Hopefully soon, I have ordered


 thanks. Might pop around this weekend to stock up a bit

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

